# Caber rings



## Magnumitis (Oct 5, 2013)

Hard to search here and redirect with sponsor links theses days.......so which AS sponsors can I order some caber rings from?


----------



## PA Dan (Oct 5, 2013)

I always go with Watsonr who is Weedeaterman. Great guy to deal with and his prices are great! I just got a set of Cabers for my 390 kit I got for my MS310. Oh and shipping was free!


----------

